# HSUS attacking CA bear and bobcat hunters again



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

California Hunters! Listen up! DONT LET THIS HAPPEN TO YOU LIKE IT DID US IN OREGON. Since the bear and Cougar hounding ban came into effect here in 1996,m the population of Bear and Cougar has EXPLODED. Now they are predatingheavy on the remaining mule deer herds, the Bighorn Sheep and elk. Used to never see them out hunting. Now there are at least 15-20 killed every hear in parts of Oregon just from hunting happening to see them more and more. 

GET ACTIVE,,,,,,,, GET INFORMED, let YOUR voice be heard! YOU are the ones that FUND the state for wildlife NOT the HSUS!


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

They already got a complete ban on cougar hunting here, with the expected result. Cougars are everywhere now.

They wont stop at simply banning the use of hounds for bear. Their stated goal is to completely stop ALL hunting in California. 

I urge all California sportsmen to write your state senator. Let your voice be heard. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?djgzwt


----------

